# Helios Manual



## thebrick (Feb 11, 2012)

*Manual for HELIOS use.*
posted by: basskiller

Helios was originally developed by an idea from the legendary body-building guru Dan Duchaine. Generic Supplements is selling this extremely potent solution on the bodybuilding market. The ingredients (Clenbuterol and Yohimbine HCL) are forbidden in almost every country, as well as administration via injection. This is only allowed by a doctor or medical trained nurse. But this form of administration is also the best way for spot reduction.

*The art of spot reduction.*

When you begin a diet, you may notice that you lose fat very unevenly on your body. The areas you don't wish to concentrate your fat loss seem to be most responsive to the restriction of calories. On the other hand, the areas you desire to shed fat seem to be unaffected by the diet. In women, the breasts may be shrinking, while the lower body remains as fat as it was. In men, even if the waist is getting smaller, the abs are not getting any more visible. Why put your body through a tough and often unhealthy diet if unwanted inches of fat remain? What we want is a specifically targeted fat loss, but we are told that spot reduction is impossible! Is this true?

Rather than an overall and even fat reduction, the weight loss will be more "spot specific". Popular belief is that we can not spot reduce fat. This is however a myth, because the human body does, but unfortunately it doesn't necessarily do it in the places we wish it to. What we have to do, is to redirect the fat destruction in areas we want to shrink rather than everywhere else. Please realise that your abs are not covered by that much fat. Imagine if one could concentrate the fat loss exclusively in that particular area. It is the same thing for the women who could easily lose their lower body fat by strictly concentrating the fat reduction there.

Best sites for application as mentioned above are the triceps, "love handles", thighs, gluteus and the "saddle bags" or waist (basically any area that has fat accumulation). These areas will vary from person to person, though the above listed are the most common. The fat that fails to disappear even through a strict diet is called "stubborn fat". Typically, so called stubborn fat is estrogenic by nature, however some people just have high numbers of A2 receptors. The A2 receptor is highly influenced by oestrogen if you are a women, and if you have estrogenic fat patterns you most likely have large numbers of A2 receptors.

*Yohimbine HCL*

The reason why 'Yohimbine hcl' is included in Helios is that it binds to the A2 receptor and blocks Norepinephrine(and other A2 agonist including oestrogen) from binding to, and antagonizing it (which inhibits the release of fatty acids). It thus allows for fatty acids to be "burned", hence the stubborn fat will be lost. These two ingredients, Yohimbine and clenbuterol , ‘speed up’ the metabolism of the injected area and provoke a chemical reaction that change fat cells into fatty acids, which will slip through cell membranes and into the bloodstream to be burned. If you don’t burn the freed fatty acids through a firm aerobic workout, your body will store them again in fatty deposits.

Side effects which may occur are loss of appetite, tremors, dizziness, nervousness, restlessness, irregular heart beat, nausea, excessive sweating, diarrhoea and it is also possible to experience other complications due to the weight, or body fat percentage loss that results from its use.

*Why do we spot reduce upside down naturally?*

There are two main mediators of fat mobilization. One consists of the circulating hormones such as norepinephrine. They stumble upon fat stores by chance, and will do little to spot reduce. By using oral clenbuterol, we increase the circulation of those lipolytic factors, but we do not truly redirect spot reduction the way we wish to. The chances are, we accentuate the spot reduction in the wrong places. The second pathway is far more interesting. All our adipose stores are innervated by the nervous system a bit like our muscles are. In other words, our brain is directly related to each of our adipose depots. Through the nervous system, the brain can then send neurotransmitters in whatever depot it wishes. Those neurotransmitters (epinephrine and norepinephrine) happen to be the main direct lipolytic hormones. It means that potentially our brain possesses the ability to allow us to spot reduce at will, by sending fat loss mediators in very specific depots. The problem is we do not know how to redirect our brain efforts to help us spot reduce. This is why we spot reduce in the wrong areas: i.e. the places the brain local efforts are the most intense versus the places were it is the laziest.

So, if the brain does not wish to send enough fat loss hormones to the specific areas we want to get rid of, we can do it ourselves by locally injecting those hormones. This way, we can redirect lipolysis where we wish to. It is now possible to spot reduce at will! Whenever I say this, people will get over excited, believing that a single subcutaneous injection will immediately destroy all the fat present. This is not the case as other anti-lipolytic forces are also at play to prevent that. But after a month of local injections plus a proper diet, you will clearly see that those formerly resistant areas are not as hard to get rid of as before. Fat loss will be more evenly distributed, which will indirectly spare muscle mass. In effect, with a classical diet, when you have lost most of your fat except that around the waist, what do you do? Diet harder which translates into an intense muscle cannibalization and a minimal eradication of the waist's fat. By using local injections, this classical suicidal period can be avoided.

*Picture trail*

Helios is available in 50 ml and 20 ml (1) Clean the rubber septum of the vial with an alcohol swab and stick the needle through the septum. Turn the vial upside down, and inject as much air as you want to pull out, this to prevent a vacuum. Pull the top of the needle in the fluid and pull out as much fluid as you and your buddy need (2). Inject the fluid in a sterile container (cleaned with alcohol too) (3), or suck the fluid directly from the big syringe into the insulin pin, after removing the needle. Suck the fluid into a insulin syringe (4). All individuals should use their own pin. The pins can be stored in a tupperware box in the refrigerator and used about three days, you’ll notice it when they become less sharp. The Helios itself should be stored in a cool dark place too, preferably a refrigerator, as well.

*How to proceed?*

Idealistically, you have a training buddy or friend that wants to loose fat the same way. The first time you use Helios is comparable with the first time you used coffee. The active ingredient in coffee (caffeine) gives the same effects as clenbuterol, it makes you sweat, nervous and your heartbeat increases. This off course is dose dependant, and each individual will be different. Your body will quickly adapt to the use of Helios, and allow you to raise the used doses. Start with two to four shots with a very low dose (we suggest 40 iu - 0,4 ml) on the same place on the left- and right side of your body. If you handle it well, increase the dosages possibly through several shots spread locally over the fat area. This will allow you to cover a larger fat area with a single injection. The fat loss drugs are more evenly spread on the "to be destroyed" area. Try to hit different parts of the deposit each time so that every fat cell gets abbreviated with some adipose destructor. Ideally, this should be done first thing in the morning on an empty stomach before aerobic training. Once you are used to it, you can drink one or two cups of coffee between the injections and the aerobic workout. This will amplify the effect of the Helios. Understand that the injections will only force the local fat to leave its adipose reserve and to pass in the blood. Fat molecules have not been destroyed yet. The aerobic training has to take care of that (along with the help of the night time fast). Some also use appetite suppressants like Meridia or thyroid hormones.

*Should thyroid hormones be used with Clenbuterol?*

Animal studies have shown that the effect of clenbuterol will rapidly fade away. It was hypothesized that the rapid beta receptor down regulation was the cause of this. As thyroid hormones are one of the regulators of those beta receptors, their use while on clenbuterol has been suggested in order to prevent the receptor down regulation. I think this is a mistake! Serious (non-natural) bodybuilders are on thyroid medications most of the year so they are not concerned by this issue. But what about health conscious drug users? Should they stack clenbuterol and thyroid hormones for greater effectiveness? It is true that in order to get lean fast, this is a cheap and very effective stack. But as you stop those drugs, you will have a hard time retaining your lean condition. This makes it a very short term solution. I do not know how rumours of clenbuterol shutting down the users thyroid got started, or why scientific research was ignored on that point. clenbuterol (and most beta agonist) tends to increase (not decrease) thyroid activity which is good. So there is no need for exogenous thyroid while on clenbuterol for most dieters. On the other hand, in the United States T3 is used by countless bodybuilders, fitness queens and models, they use this thyroid gland hormone the whole year round in high doses. They become dependant, which can mean the rest of their lives a supplementation of T3 will be necessary. This is because through the high and long use, their endogenous production falls back to almost nothing. Therefore it is better to use T3 only for a short time. With a daily dose of only 12.5 mcg per day women and newbie's can raise their metabolisms, burning fat for 3 months at least, even in combination with Helios. At 50-100 mcg per day you come to the dose that much heavier bodybuilders use. It is of the largest interest that the quantity is carefully increased at the beginning, and decreased when you want to stop.

The thermogenic response (temperature raise) is measured with a thermometer, before and after Helios administration.

*Ketotifen*

Ketotifen is also a anti-asthma drug. Ketotifen keeps the receptors that clenbuterol couples intact. The effect of clenbuterol would normally become insensitive within two weeks. So as a result of the Ketotifen being present, not only would one be able to use clenbuterol for longer periods, a dosage of 30% less than normal would suffice. Moreover one would suffer less of side effects ie like tremors, sweating, dizziness etc. High doses of Ketotifen makes many athletes too dull to train properly, 3-4 milligrams is enough. Ketotifen amplifies the effect of drugs like melatonin, alcohol and sleeping pills, it is used as a sleep aid in higher doses. Pharmaceutical companies sell Keto in dosages of 1 milligram per tab. A confessed compound is ' Zaditen '.

Some people complain about little knots underneath their skin in the former fatty deposits. These knots will disappear after some time. You can amplify this by using a tanning bed, a sauna or a good massage. This is also good for the extra skin that will come after the fat has melted away underneath. Also drink lots of water after, and during your workouts, as well as during, and before everything you eat. It will suppress your appetite and clear your body of excess waste products from the burned fatty acids.
Some users told us they used a sauna belt during workout and/or the abs-tronic (5)


----------

